# Mackeeper



## Brickf (28 Août 2011)

BOnjour
aujourd'hui je suis tombé par hasard sur mackeeper qui m'a derecté plusieurs problèmes qu'il faudrait resoudre pour améliorer le système.
Je voulais savoir si ce programme valait les 38 euros qu'il demande pour nettoyer le système.

Bonne journée


----------



## Brickf (28 Août 2011)

Pas d'idées ? existe t'il un programme similaire mais gratuit ? 

Bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Avant de débourser 38 , regarde vraiment ce que mackeeper te propose de faire.
Et jette un coup d'oeil si les gratuits (par ex. Onyx) ne te permettent pas de faire la même chose pour 38  moins cher


----------



## Brickf (29 Août 2011)

Il est pas mla mais je n'arrive pas à trouver ou supprimer les dossiers cachés...


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2011)

Brickf a dit:


> Il est pas mla mais je n'arrive pas à trouver ou supprimer les dossiers cachés...


 

Quel dossier caché ? S'il est caché, il a peut être une bonne raison d'être


----------



## Brickf (29 Août 2011)

Désolé je me suis un peu embrouillé :$ je parlais des fichiers inutiles car mackeeper e m'en détecte un nombre impressionant et je voulais savoir si il existait un programme gratuit capable de les supprimer..

Bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2011)

Regarde attentivement ce que sont ces fichiers "inutiles" : si ce sont des fichiers .plist (préférences) alors ils sont supprimables à la main, pas besoin d'un soft. Et comme ça au moins tu contrôles exactement ce que tu supprimes Par ailleurs, ces fichiers .plist ne pèsent rien


----------



## Brickf (29 Août 2011)

Mon système est dans un état critique avec 1000 problèmes...

OUTCH x)


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2011)

Brickf a dit:


> Mon système est dans un état critique avec 1000 problèmes...


Il n'y a pas que le système à être dans un état critique 

Sérieusement, s'il y a un problème, décris le précisément, c'est le meilleur moyen d'obtenir de l'aide.


----------



## Brickf (29 Août 2011)

Il n'y a pas forcement de problèmes il y'a seulement des fichiers inutiles qui prennent une place importante donc je cherche un logiciel gratuit qui puisse me les supprimer


----------



## subsole (29 Août 2011)

Brickf a dit:


> Il n'y a pas forcement de problèmes il y'a seulement des fichiers inutiles qui prennent une place importante donc je cherche un logiciel gratuit qui puisse me les supprimer


Bonjour,

 Quels fichiers, des exemples ?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Août 2011)

un peu de lecture  clic


----------



## Brickf (29 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas trop ce que sont ces fichiers.. mais d'après mackeeper ils sont inutiles...


----------



## subsole (29 Août 2011)

Brickf a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop ce que sont ces fichiers.. mais d'après mackeeper ils sont inutiles...



As tu cliqué sur le lien que donne Arlequin ?
1 -Pour faire simple: ce truc est une grosse daube, inutile, on est pas sur Windows.
2 - Lorsque l'on ne sait pas on ne touche pas.

Sinon, quel est ton problème ?????


----------



## Arlequin (29 Août 2011)

Brickf a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop ce que sont ces fichiers.. mais d'après mackeeper ils sont inutiles...



et il a déduit ça comment ? après une super analyse de 2 sec lorsque tu as visité un site web ?

et quand tu vois "c'est sérieux vous êtes le 100000 ème à venir sur le site, vous avez gagné un super top grave cadeau " , tu cliques ?


----------



## Brickf (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai une petite question suite à un message que me dit onyx

"Réparation nécéssaire 
pour réparer votre disque de démarage, démarrer depuis votre disque d'installation mac os X puis utilitaire et utilitaire de disque.

C'est quoi ce disque ?

Bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2011)

Brickf a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai une petite question suite à un message que me dit onyx
> 
> ...


Lequel ? 

Disque de démarrage : disque dur interne, sur lequel tu démarres
Disque d'installation : DVD livré avec ta machine si tu n'es pas sous Lion
Utilitaire de disque : application que tu pourras trouver après avoir booté sur ton DVD, passé l'écran des langues, aller dans la barre de menu / menu Utilitaires.


----------



## Brickf (4 Septembre 2011)

Bah le disque installation


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2011)

Brickf a dit:


> Bah le disque installation


Tu as donc eu ta réponse dans mon post ci dessus ?


----------



## Brickf (4 Septembre 2011)

oui 
j'ai un cd qui s'apelle MACBOOK MAC OS X install DVD 
c'est bien lui ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2011)

Oui 
Prend le DVD n°1.


----------



## TINY34 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai lu le fil des de vos échanges et je souhaite poser une seule question (peut être une question bête !) : est-il utile de charger MACKEEPER ?


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2011)

TINY34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> *j'ai lu le fil des de vos échanges* et je souhaite poser une seule question (peut être une question bête !) : est-il utile de charger MACKEEPER ?



Bonjour,
:mouais:, Recommence.


----------



## FAUVANE (14 Septembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> un peu de lecture  clic


je vois que d'autres ont posé la  même questio  on que moi pour mes mêmes problèmes rencontrés et un même coût
je viens de me connecter sur "un peu de lecture" mais I don't speak enough  pour tout comprendre !
D'après les échanges , faut pas se prendre la tête ....et laisser les fichier s soit disant trouvés nombreux et encombrants à leur place : c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2011)

oui


----------



## Neptune83 (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté mackeeper et depuis bien qu'installé il ne fonctionne pas. Je ne comprends pas l'anglais donc je ne m'en sors pas. La licence ne serais pas activé, mais comment le faire? Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider j'en serais ravi


----------



## Sly54 (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,



Neptune83 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai acheté mackeeper et depuis bien qu'installé il ne fonctionne pas. Je ne comprends pas l'anglais donc je ne m'en sors pas. La licence ne serais pas activé, mais comment le faire? Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider j'en serais ravi



A lire : ce fil


----------



## Didier 10 (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

depuis quelques temps il semblerait que mon disque soit "complètement saturé" je n'arrive plus à faire quoi que ce soit (même supprimer mes messages)
Après moult recherche, j'ai utilisé MacKeeper pour m'aider à trouver l'anomalie, il semblerait qu'il l'ai trouvé, c'est un fichier .elmx lié à ma messagerie de "260 GO" !!!

Comment puis je supprimer ce fichier sans acheter MacKeeper ???

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2012)

Didier 10 a dit:


> Comment puis je supprimer ce fichier sans acheter MacKeeper ???


Essaie en redémarrant sur ton DVD système (si tu n'es pas sous Lion)


----------



## plarry (26 Mai 2012)

Un article à lire avant d'acheter MacKeeper... ou pas !
http://www.securitemac.com/mackeeper.html


----------



## cillab (18 Janvier 2013)

Didier 10 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> depuis quelques temps il semblerait que mon disque soit "complètement saturé" je n'arrive plus à faire quoi que ce soit (même supprimer mes messages)
> Après moult recherche, j'ai utilisé MacKeeper pour m'aider à trouver l'anomalie, il semblerait qu'il l'ai trouvé, c'est un fichier .elmx lié à ma messagerie de "260 GO" !!!
> ...


   tu la pris à l'essais je suppose moi je l'ais il y a une dechiqueteuse tu glisse ton fichier et terminer tu va vide ton disque va dans utilitaire verifie le et controle les permissions ne jamais laisser remplir une boite mail cela n'est pas un garage
et effacer les historiques de recherche


----------

